# US Virgin Islands



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

I am making a list of places I'd like to live, and the US Virgin Islands are in the top of the list. I'd like to chat here with anyone that lives or have lived in the islands to give some advice regarding how is life down there, cost of living, lifestyle, if a car is needed, price of groceries, this kind of thing.

Thanks in advance.


----------

